# Powdered onion vs minced



## whittling chip (Feb 3, 2012)

Last night I was picking up some spices for a new rub recipe. Instead of purchasing powdered Onion or powdered Garlic I purchased "Minced" instead. My thinking at the time was that the texture would be great. Today I'm left wondering if I did the wrong thing.

Does anyone know if I would need to add more or less of the ingredients? Is 1 TBS of minced the same as 1 TBS of powdered? (I doubt it).

I guess I could grind the items into powder but I really liked the idea of the texture of the "minced" spice.

Thanks


----------



## custom99 (Feb 3, 2012)

I rehydrate the minced onion. 1 tablespoon of minced will equal 1/4 cup of fresh onion. The texture is not there once it is in liquid. I usually use the powder for rubs.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd grind it for use in a rub. The flakes won't incorporate with the other ingredients as well, and won't melt into the neat. In addition, they can burn on the surface of the meat during smoking and turn bitter. Good luck and let us know how it works out!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> I'd grind it for use in a rub. The flakes won't incorporate with the other ingredients as well, and won't melt into the neat. In addition, they can burn on the surface of the meat during smoking and turn bitter. Good luck and let us know how it works out!




I agree - you want to have the same consistency in the rub so it is absorbed properly


----------



## whittling chip (Feb 3, 2012)

Dooh!

I guess I have to head on back and pick up powdered versions of garlic and onion instead.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 3, 2012)

Just grind them and then incorporate into your rub.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Just grind them and then incorporate into your rub.




That is all you need to do and they will be fine. Just don't over grind them to a total powder just to granulated and be careful when you open the grinder - let it settle for a couple of minutes or you will be inhaling a lot of granulated onion dust


----------

